# LED/CFL replacement for 25wT6.5 with E17 base



## my911 (Feb 26, 2014)

This bulb, about 5 in long by 6.5 mm dia mounts under my Microwave oven.
I "burn" thru them in about 3-4 weeks of nightlight service.

The filaments do not seem to be burned.... just broken.

?????


----------

